# Elon Musk’s newest idea: travel from LA to San Francisco in 30 minutes with Hyperloop



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

He hasn’t mentioned what technology it would use, who would build it or how it would be financed - and the word “Jetsons” was used in describing it... Newswire >


----------



## mharvey (Oct 30, 2009)

CHARGED EVs Magazine said:


> He hasn’t mentioned what technology it would use, who would build it or how it would be financed - and the word “Jetsons” was used in describing it... Newswire >


It's too slow to be a matter transporter, so it must be a "vactrain" or Maglev deal. They have been talking about a trans-continental one of these for decades from NY to London in like 30 minutes. In theory, it would be uber cool.


----------



## bbor55 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a video of the theory and the site that put that video out. They say it is completely possible with current technology. Love when I hear about "high speed" train in the US, then when you hear the specs it turns out they max out at 65 mph. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03kVU2FYl6U

http://www.et3.com/


----------



## bbor55 (Apr 27, 2011)

Also, this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vactrain

If this is possible, and it doesn't sound THAT complex, I would think a small scaled model could be built that travels ~1-5 miles for a relatively low price to show that its possible, practical, cheap etc.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

bbor55 said:


> Also, this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vactrain
> 
> If this is possible, and it doesn't sound THAT complex, I would think a small scaled model could be built that travels ~1-5 miles for a relatively low price to show that its possible, practical, cheap etc.


While I have no doubt it's possible. I have serious doubts as to whether it could be done economically. The trains would have to be pressurized. Not terribly expensive, but the tunnels would also need to be built strong enough and air tight enough to be vacuum chambers hundreds or thousands of miles long. Very expensive. Neat concept though.


----------

